# 3510 head bolt torque spec and sequence



## snap61 (Feb 7, 2011)

I had to pull the head was getting water in cyl 3 the head gasket apears to be blown block and head surface is perfect does any one have the specs on torque and procedure going back together ?


----------



## ewj (Apr 15, 2015)

what is the intake and exhaust valves setting.


----------

